# WTB-little girls plain dress patterns



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

I posted this on the barter board but maybe some of you could help me out. I'm looking for a pattern size 2 and size 3 for a little girls plain,little cotton dress. I want it to look old fashioned-kind of Amish style. I can't seem to find anything in the stores that is what i'm looking for. I want to make a dress for each of my granddaughters for Christmas. Thanks in advance,Dawn


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://www.candleonthehill.net/store/catalog.php?item=65&catid=2&ret=catalog.php?category=2


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

These are the patterns I used for my little ones... frankly, till they were not little at all anymore. They're multisized patterns and I've kept them and will use them when the grands start to arrive. ; )

http://www.childrenscornerstore.com/ccpattern1.html

For plain and simple, I recommend Louise, Margaret and Michelle.

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.folkwear.com/213.html

Give that a try.


Also, go check Simplicity and McCalls - they have historical dresses in the costume section. My daughter just made a yoked raglan style dress for the 2 yr old and 3 yr old. Same pattern since it's loose, just made the 2yr old's dress shorter. Then take a simple A lined dress main pieces, and cut in the back, curve the edges if you wish, and add a small ruffle. It works.

Angie


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You might also try thrift stores. They have some of the older patterns for pennies. Some of these may fit what your looking for. If not you can make a pattern yourself. Use a paper grocery bag or Kraft paper to make the basic pattern. You might also be able to use a shift type night dress pattern.
DC


----------

